# الكود المصري لأعمال التكييف النسخة الأصلية



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (5 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حصلت اليوم علي النسخة الأصلية للكود المصري لأعمال التكييف بصيغة pdf عالية الجودة 

والتي تحتوي علي : 

ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﻭﻴﺎﺕ

ﻤﻘﺩﻤﻪ

ﺃﺴﺱ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻤﻴﻡ ﻟﻨﻅﻡ ﺘﻜﻴﻴﻑ ﺍﻟﻬﻭﺍﺀ 

معدات تكييف الھواء

الاختبار والضبط والموازنة والاستلام

ﻤﺴﺘﻨﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺎل

ﺘﺭﺸﻴﺩ ﺍﻟﻁﺎﻗﺔ ﻓﻰ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﺘﻜﻴﻴﻑ ﺍﻟﻬﻭﺍﺀ

ﺍﺨﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻭﺴﺎﺌﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺭﻴﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻅﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺌﺔ

ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻁﻠﺤﺎﺕ

ﺍﻟﻤﺭﺍﺠﻊ


تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (5 أبريل 2014)

الكود المصري لأعمال التكييف النسخة الأصلية 
باقي الملفات


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (5 أبريل 2014)

الكود المصري لأعمال التكييف النسخة الأصلية 
باقي الملفات والجزء الاخير


----------



## toktok66 (5 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك واثابك واعانك على الخير
ربنا يفتح عليك


----------



## عمران احمد (5 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (5 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرواد للخدمات (5 أبريل 2014)

اللهم فرج عم امة محمد فى العالمين


----------



## alaa ismail (5 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يبارك لك و يزيدك علم


----------



## mech eng2 (5 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alisabah71 (5 أبريل 2014)

روعة....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (5 أبريل 2014)

مشكووور


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (5 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## السيد زرد (5 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود عويضة (5 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وسلمت يداك.


----------



## كريم حسانين (5 أبريل 2014)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (6 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهر عطية (6 أبريل 2014)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## alshopaky (6 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 أبريل 2014)

منور 
شفت مشاركتك القيمة اخرجت حبايب كتير من صمتهم 
بارك الله لكم و جزاكم كل خير


----------



## waeltantawy (7 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة..... كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## Nile Man (7 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Nile Man (7 أبريل 2014)

هل اجد لدى سيادتكم الكود الخاص بالصحي و الحريق لان النسخ المتوفرة كلها scanned والنسخة المروعة منكم ممتازة
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد_86 (7 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hooka (7 أبريل 2014)

الكبير كبير برده يا جدعان :]
شكراً جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## hikal007 (8 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## gepale1989 (8 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (8 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الوحش (9 أبريل 2014)

جزاااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mechanical (9 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مصطفى محمد نصر (9 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## nofal (9 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو اياد الللى (11 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا جهد مشكور


----------



## malikalmubarak (12 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ثوابك الجنة


----------



## سابرو (12 أبريل 2014)

عمران احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


بارك الله فيك


----------



## hooka (13 أبريل 2014)

طيب مفيش حاجة كده سباكة ولا فاير :7:


----------



## ashrafmsamy (14 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (14 أبريل 2014)

_*مشكووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا*_​


----------



## bond.king (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## el_shawadify (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير أخانا الكريم.. تحية طيبة


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (19 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدى الحسن (26 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (27 أبريل 2014)

الله علي الجمال يا هندسه 
جزاكم الله كل خير عن الجميع ومشكورين:56:


----------



## أحمد الودية (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى المروانى (6 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (6 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## allam2020 (15 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من علمه


----------



## drmady (17 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (17 مايو 2014)

رجاء من اخواننا الكرام من لدية نسخة كاملة واصلية من الكود السعودي لاعمال الالكتروميكانيك ياريت ينزلة فى الملتقي ولة خالص الشكر


----------



## ahmed el halouty (17 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عثمان الإرتري (18 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fady1st (22 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## ياسر حسن (22 مايو 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد مسعود محمد (23 مايو 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررا علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 مايو 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس/ محمد عبد الفتاح بارك الله فيك


----------



## إيهاب2007 (6 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed zeen (28 يونيو 2014)

اكثر من رااااءع برجاء التثبيت


----------



## mortdy (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mausa (1 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الجهد بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالليل222 (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## eng\M.SHARAF (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gemmy.713 (4 فبراير 2015)

good effort


----------



## hat3m (4 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 فبراير 2015)




----------



## emmoeldin (10 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled elsone (11 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد محمود 25 (11 فبراير 2015)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## مجموعة العمري (11 فبراير 2015)

الله يبارك فيك وشكرا على جهودك


----------



## Ashraf awad 22 (11 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك وبعلمك


----------



## karim foda (13 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وفرت عليا مجهود كبير جدا كنت لسه هنزل مصر اشتريه 
ربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## amato alra7man (19 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samiabawi (28 مارس 2015)

Thanks


----------



## ابوبكر دارفور (1 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## ابوبكر دارفور (1 أبريل 2015)

thank


----------



## محمد السيد شاهين (9 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng-Ghassan (15 مايو 2015)

مشكور اخوي جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdygamal_8 (17 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hassan4ghaly (18 مايو 2015)

متشكرين يا مهندس محمد علي هذا المجهود و جزاك الله خيرا :20:


----------



## naiemelmansie (30 مايو 2015)

مشكور يا اخى :14:


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (31 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (3 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## naiemelmansie (9 يونيو 2015)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## naiemelmansie (9 يونيو 2015)

:14:شكرا


----------



## fox5 (9 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف المسلم (11 أكتوبر 2015)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## دفشر (12 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكالله خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Nile Man (26 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## blue rose (9 مارس 2016)

الف الف شكر


----------



## masbero (26 أكتوبر 2018)

الله يباركلك


----------



## eng.most (26 نوفمبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن حنيش (18 ديسمبر 2018)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (27 فبراير 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_ragy (2 مارس 2019)

شكرا


----------



## Eng_ragy (2 مارس 2019)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## كمال عزت (9 مارس 2019)

alsalm alikm

I want Egyptian code for parking
if latest version I would be very grateful


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (11 مايو 2019)

شكر جزيلا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (19 مايو 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا في هذا الشهر الفضيل


----------



## اسامةسمير (27 نوفمبر 2019)

thank you


----------



## amalhichem (10 يناير 2020)

بارك الله فيك واثابك واعانك على الخير
ربنا يفتح عل​


----------

